# Running and at what age



## rangerat1 (Dec 28, 2015)

OK so I have read everything form wait till the are 12 months, 18 months and even 2 years. My vet said the plates are fused at about 7 months and at a year I should be totally fine running with my Vizsla. Whats everyone else heard.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It depends on distance. 

You can run with a young dog, say 6 months, if you use common sense and go slowly and keep an eye on them so you're not straining them or dehydrating them. Unless you have a really young one, it's not so easy to damage growth plates, you have to worry about strains and sprains, tears and dehydration much more. Likewise, even an adult dog shouldn't be running marathons.

If you plan on running with your V, you'll want to start slow,regardless of age..so they can get used to it and build up endurance.

How old is yours and what is your goal?


----------

